# any body make one of these?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 8, 2018)

I found an old Companion roofing hammer while metal detecting once and decided to try something so I am making a throwing axe out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 8, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 8, 2018)

thanks you should have seen it before rust bucket all the way!


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 8, 2018)

That's awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks great. Be sure to show us the finished product. How did you clean it Jack?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 9, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Looks great. Be sure to show us the finished product. How did you clean it Jack?


Jim I started out with a ball peen hammer knocking off the crusted rust, then started grinding at 50 grit worked to this stage to 220 and now waiting on some 400 trizax belts for my new grinder to get here. Going to use a Maple or Walnut handle and carve some vines and a spirit head on the butt...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sumbled across a you tube video on a guy making one out of an axe the other night on Facebook Pappy. Cut it to desired shape, heated and had big round steel jig to reshape the hole. Welded up a piece for the spine in back, then ground and polished. Watched it 3 times it was so cool. 

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Sumbled across a you tube video on a guy making one out of an axe the other night on Facebook Pappy. Cut it to desired shape, heated and had big round steel jig to reshape the hole. Welded up a piece for the spine in back, then ground and polished. Watched it 3 times it was so cool.
> 
> Beautiful work as always!


yep, I saw that one that is what inspired me to make this one cool video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2018)

This is going to be a good build.....where's my popcorn n soda....


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Sumbled across a you tube video on a guy making one out of an axe the other night on Facebook Pappy. Cut it to desired shape, heated and had big round steel jig to reshape the hole. Welded up a piece for the spine in back, then ground and polished. Watched it 3 times it was so cool.
> 
> Beautiful work as always!





Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> yep, I saw that one that is what inspired me to make this one cool video




C'mon guys video link please


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 10, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> This is going to be a good build.....where's my popcorn n soda....


Soda? Caustic or baking? Either way I don't recommend it with popcorn, no matter how tasteless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> C'mon guys video link please




I can't find it! Have searched my history extensively. Don't recall if I saw it here or on the Facebook Knife Making group. Want to say it was a You Tube video, but I've searched browser history and my You Tube history, and I can't find it anywhere. But what he did was really cool!!


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2018)

I would offer my help seeking the video- what was the fella making out of what?


----------

